

Springboard startup bootcamp open to applications  - matclayton
http://springboard.com/

======
ig1
I think this could be interesting, RedGate who are behind SpringBoard seem to
be very good at identifying talent.

I've met quite a few of the startups they've helped before (pre-incubator
stage they used to give interesting startups office space) and they're all
very talented people, I believe at least 5 of the guys they've worked with in
the past have since gone through YC as well.

Globally I think TechStars is the only other seed accelerator that has managed
to successfully pull off the YC model, but I suspect if anyone else can do it,
it's going to be the SpringBoard guys.

(Especially given that increasing difficulty of getting US Visas, SpringBoard
might have a significant advantage in appealing to EU startups)

I'd be tempted to apply to them myself if I wasn't a sole founder :-)

~~~
pclark
You should just apply, if you're talented enough I'm sure they'd accept you. I
doubt they have an arbitrary if founder = 1 then reject.

~~~
ig1
From their FAQ:

Will you accept single founder teams? Highly improbable, the programme is
incredibly intensive. We will actively encourage you to find someone to work
with.

------
dansingerman
I wish I was 15 years younger and didn't have a wife, mortgage and child.

Actually that's not true at all. What I really mean is I wish this existed 15
years ago.

------
pgolding
Fantastic news! Schemes like this drive our economy and cultivate success in
so many ways. Really looking forward to supporting Springboard.

------
benwerd
It's exciting stuff! I'm psyched to be one of next year's mentors.

------
stevekennedyuk
Should be a great new initiative for start-ups in the UK and EU.

------
harscoat
They mention "the programme last year", but could not find who are the alumni?
& congrats on the intiative!

~~~
jedc
One of the alumni companies was PagerDuty, who went on to get YC funding in
the last (YC S10) class.

~~~
neilgd
Also tidepowerd - <http://tidepowerd.com>

~~~
adamt
Rapportive (YCS10) were part of the 'accidental incubatuor' that kinda got the
ball rolling.
([http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:T3Vxyoj...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:T3VxyojO3WwJ:springboard.com/start-
ups/+springboard+rapportive&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk))

~~~
profquail
Here's Neil's original article on the Business of Software blog about the
'accidental incubator':

[http://blog.businessofsoftware.org/2009/08/the-accidental-
in...](http://blog.businessofsoftware.org/2009/08/the-accidental-
incubator.html)

------
marklittlewood
Woo hoo! Go Springboard go!

------
paul_a_smith
Looking forward to being part of it!

------
bootcampdk
Go Jon & team, we're behind you!

------
redrory
Is the site down for anyone else?

~~~
stevejalim
Was for a while - back up now, it seems

------
jenslapinski
Looking forward to it

~~~
jdbradford
feelin the love. i feel very privileged to be working with some exceptionally
talented and generous mentors. so looking forward to 2011.

------
abarrera
Great work guys!

